# 20 lb brown trout on the chattahoochee



## GeorgiaGuy5 (Jul 28, 2014)

Dude caught this beast on a rooster tail above hwy 20! May be a new state record


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 28, 2014)

Holy...that would be impressive.


----------



## GeorgiaGuy5 (Jul 28, 2014)

Another shot


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 28, 2014)

wow! is it large enough to be the new record? that would be cool


----------



## blink (Jul 28, 2014)

Current record is 18lb 6oz. 
Also caught on the hooch.


----------



## lampern (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice.

Did he keep or release it?


----------



## thedudeabides (Jul 28, 2014)

Did he get it certified? Awesome fish.


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Jul 28, 2014)

A few guides I know haven't even heard about this yet. When was it caught?


----------



## willtel (Jul 28, 2014)

Lucky!

I'd freak if I landed a monster like that.  What a fish.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 28, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## Ahab (Jul 28, 2014)

Incredible fish.


----------



## John2 (Jul 28, 2014)

That is amazing, can't believe he was able to land a monster that big.


----------



## hold em hook (Jul 28, 2014)

Just saw it on Facebook.  He has several mutual friends of mine and it shows it at 20 lbs 13 oz I think.   His status says officially new GA state record brown trout and has a pic of a DNR form.


----------



## GeorgiaGuy5 (Jul 28, 2014)

Bennyhillbilly said:


> A few guides I know haven't even heard about this yet. When was it caught?



Yesterday at 1pm. He passed us as he was headed to the takeout at settles


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Jul 28, 2014)

Can somebody throw up a link to the DNR showing this? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow. It probably lost several ounces going from above 20 to Settles.


----------



## GeorgiaGuy5 (Jul 28, 2014)

hold em hook said:


> Just saw it on Facebook.  He has several mutual friends of mine and it shows it at 20 lbs 13 oz I think.   His status says officially new GA state record brown trout and has a pic of a DNR form.



What is his name so i can look him up


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd poop in my kayak if I caught that.


----------



## Coenen (Jul 28, 2014)

Pardon me for waiting for something a bit more...official.

If it's legit, that's a chunk of fish.


----------



## alan (Jul 28, 2014)

That is impressive!


----------



## hold em hook (Jul 28, 2014)

I would post the pic I saw but it had all his personal info on it.  Hopefully someone that knows him will post something more "official"


----------



## Coenen (Jul 28, 2014)

hold em hook said:


> I would post the pic I saw but it had all his personal info on it.  Hopefully someone that knows him will post something more "official"


You know what they say; the only fishermen I trust are me and you, and I'm not so sure about you. 

I'm sure it'll be all over the place before long.  A legit 20-pounder out of that river would/will be huge news.


----------



## hold em hook (Jul 28, 2014)

no big deal I wouldn't believe it either but I saw the pics.  Like I said if it didn't have name, address, phone number I would share it.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Jul 28, 2014)

He must have been targeting big fish...it appears in the pic like he was using a bait caster,heavy action striper type rig.Kinda odd for the Hooch.


----------



## little rascal (Jul 28, 2014)

*Must have been*



> He must have been targeting big fish...it appears in the pic like he was using a bait caster,heavy action striper type rig.Kinda odd for the Hooch.



a large heavy rooster tail.
Guess we'll see what happens. Dang what a fish!
Bigger than a salmon.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 28, 2014)

CBqakNflats said:


> He must have been targeting big fish...it appears in the pic like he was using a bait caster,heavy action striper type rig.Kinda odd for the Hooch.



Looks like a closed face Zebco to me.


----------



## crokseti (Jul 28, 2014)

I was up above the bridge fishing from a tube to get to the deep pools by the big rock and brought a mask with me to see down. there were several bigger fish in the deepest holes hanging in the timber but one was much larger than the rest. this was several years ago. I have seen real big trout up north with weights of 20-30 lbs. and that one fish was in that range.


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Jul 28, 2014)

Just saw it on Facebook. 20lb 14oz...31.5"


----------



## Coenen (Jul 28, 2014)

Just popped up on Facebook. Lists the fish at 20lb 14oz, and 31.5 inches. She's a tank!

EDIT: 9:25 to 9:26 got ninja'd!



crokseti said:


> I have seen real big trout up north with weights of 20-30 lbs. and that one fish was in that range.


Those Great Lakes fish are no joke.  If you don't follow GA DNR Wildlife Resources Division on Facebook, you should.   Some the pics they post from their electro-shock surveys are ridiculous.


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Jul 28, 2014)

Not being a doubting Thomas but DNR still hasn't posted anything on their page or Facebook. If this is true, I want pictures and the story because that brood sow is HUGE!! Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## snapdog (Jul 29, 2014)

I believe. There was a guy named Stan Criggers that years ago regularly caught trout over ten pounds from the hooch. Awsome to think there are trout that big there. Old Dead River might even start chasing trout.


----------



## Coenen (Jul 29, 2014)

Bennyhillbilly said:


> Not being a doubting Thomas but DNR still hasn't posted anything on their page or Facebook. If this is true, I want pictures and the story because that brood sow is HUGE!! Inquiring minds want to know!!


It's probably not going to work for everybody, but gnaw on this for a minute, if you can.  I want to believe...


----------



## jerseycat9 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dang it looks like that brown has ate a limit of stockers everyday for the last 5 years lol


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 29, 2014)

I hope he got it to a certified scale. I have GA DNR on my facebook and I haven't seen anything on this, so I'm still on the fence but hopeful.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Jul 29, 2014)

Apparently I've been fishing in the wrong spot!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 29, 2014)

May have had to let that one walk...


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 29, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Looks like a closed face Zebco to me.



I concur


----------



## birddog52 (Jul 29, 2014)

Big fish you use big bait  big fish like that would eat a 8 inch trout or chub and not eat again for few days small flies not own a bruisers like that menu total predatory would just like to know how old that fish is


----------



## MagSPot (Jul 29, 2014)

Well secret is out now......awesome fish for sure though


----------



## WinMag.300 (Jul 29, 2014)

*great fish*

Awesome fish!

I would definitely say that fish eats anything.  I have caught 22-25 inch brown trout on very small nymphs, as well as large streamers. Even caught them on small nymphs with 8inch trout halfway down their throat.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=746227&highlight=


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jul 29, 2014)

Definitely an awesome fish hopefully we will see an article on DNR's page or GON discussing a new state record in the next day or two.


----------



## ProAngler (Jul 29, 2014)

I really wish they would manage this part of the river toward tophy fish.  Like a 1 -2 fish per day slot limit and maybe a tag for a trophy fish once a year. There is plenty of  river already dedicated to the guys who like to bang out there 8 fish and head home anyway.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 29, 2014)

That is a monster.... Congrats to the angler!


----------



## lampern (Jul 29, 2014)

ProAngler said:


> I really wish they would manage this part of the river toward tophy fish.  Like a 1 -2 fish per day slot limit and maybe a tag for a trophy fish once a year. There is plenty of  river already dedicated to the guys who like to bang out there 8 fish and head home anyway.



I don't think the food is there (except for stocked rainbow trout) to regularly produce big brown trout.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 29, 2014)

GeorgiaGuy5 said:


> Dude caught this beast on a rooster tail above hwy 20! May be a new state record



He's playin "The devil went down to Georgia" wit it! I bet he's dancing too!    http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=797353&stc=1&d=1406574338


----------



## troutkiller2012 (Jul 29, 2014)

That Zebco 33 thing is gona make it
With the Rainbow powerbait


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Jul 29, 2014)

Now that is a much better pic. Like I said, that is a brood sow! I just figured this would be bigger news than it seems to be around our neck of the woods. I would stroke out if I hauled that sucker in for sure!


----------



## Coenen (Jul 29, 2014)

There's a lot of rigmarole that goes in to getting a record certified, and made official.  DNR or whomever is probably waiting til all the i's are dotted, and t's are crossed to make an official release.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 29, 2014)

Coenen said:


> There's a lot of rigmarole that goes in to getting a record certified, and made official.  DNR or whomever is probably waiting til all the i's are dotted, and t's are crossed to make an official release.



Fair point, I'm a little more impetuous than that with these kinds of announcements since that would likely cause a trout rush which is only good for the local economy.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 29, 2014)

My compliments to the lucky fisherman. Thats a TOAD!


----------



## QuackAddict (Jul 29, 2014)

What a fish!  That will draw some attention. Congrats to the fisherman!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 29, 2014)

That would catch a heck of a Striper or Flathead.


----------



## Alphafish (Jul 29, 2014)

ProAngler said:


> I really wish they would manage this part of the river toward tophy fish.  Like a 1 -2 fish per day slot limit and maybe a tag for a trophy fish once a year. There is plenty of  river already dedicated to the guys who like to bang out there 8 fish and head home anyway.



Hear hear! Most of the folks I fish the hooch with agree 100%. I started a thread suggesting something similar a few weeks ago and the feedback was mixed.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=807819


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 29, 2014)

Etoncathunter said:


> That would catch a heck of a Striper or Flathead.



I'd be afraid of angering either...


----------



## ebrauns23 (Jul 29, 2014)

DNR has confirmed its a state record


----------



## hold em hook (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep just posted on GON FB page.


----------



## fredw (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/node/3682


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep... What a pig.  Congrats to that guy for sure.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 29, 2014)

Excellent confirmation. This is only good news for the state, bad news for anyone who likes fewer people on that stretch of river though.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jul 29, 2014)

You could throw all day, all week, and not catch one half that size. You pretty much have to target them with the lure size too so you won't even get rainbow by-catch. Couple skunks and people will give up on it then back to normal.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 29, 2014)

thedudeabides said:


> You could throw all day, all week, and not catch one half that size. You pretty much have to target them with the lure size too so you won't even get rainbow by-catch. Couple skunks and people will give up on it then back to normal.



Perhaps. Still good news for the state with the new licenses, gear, and extras bought with the renewed interest.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jul 29, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Perhaps. Still good news for the state with the new licenses, gear, and extras bought with the renewed interest.



For sure. I'm just saying I wouldn't worry too much about increased pressure.


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 29, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Perhaps. Still good news for the state with the new licenses, gear, and extras bought with the renewed interest.



Yea, I guess, cept none of that's going back into the outdoors. They use that money to repave roads and pay some one food stamps etc..


----------



## Coenen (Jul 29, 2014)

thedudeabides said:


> You could throw all day, all week, and not catch one half that size. You pretty much have to target them with the lure size too so you won't even get rainbow by-catch.


I always wondered what would happen if you put some serious time in throwing some of the ultra-realistic swimbaits that are on the market these days.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 29, 2014)

Once in a lifetime fish. Awesome. May be a while before that one's topped


----------



## EZ Spin (Jul 29, 2014)

*Looks like it is confirmed*

I am on the mail list from the DNR and this was in my inbox...

Olivia Mc​Clure
Admin Support 1, Fisheries Management
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
BIG BROWN TROUT CAUGHT IN CHATTAHOOCHEE RIVER BECOMES NEW STATE RECORD

  ATLANTA, Ga. (July 29, 2014) – Catching a big fish is awesome, how about if the first fish you catch that day is a new state record?   Chad Doughty, age 27, of Winder hooked and “battled” the new state record brown trout for about 45 minutes while kayak fishing on the Chattahoochee River below Buford Dam on July 27.  Doughty, using a rooster tail with spinning tackle on 6 lb line, even had to abandon his kayak to “run down” the fish as his spinning reel almost ran out of line. 



    According to the Georgia Department of Natural Resources’ Wildlife Resources Division, this 20 lb, 14 oz, 31 ½” catch beat the existing state record, established in 2001 by 2 lb, 8 oz.  A new state record has to be at least one ounce greater.   



    Being that it was his first fish of the day, Mr. Doughty wanted to keep fishing.  His co-anglers convinced him that he might have a new state record, so off they went to seek certified scales (scales certified by the Georgia Department of Agriculture, often found in marinas, grocery stores and at Georgia DNR Fisheries Offices).



    “Congratulations to Mr. Doughty!  What a tremendous catch and it just goes to show you never know what a day of fishing will get you until you get out on the water,” says John Biagi, chief of fisheries for the Wildlife Resources Division.  ”That is two new state records and one record tied this summer  - what are you waiting for folks, get outdoors and go fish Georgia!”



    The brown trout is golden brown to olive brown with yellowish sides. Its back and sides have dark spots encircled with light yellow or white. Some brown trout also have orange or red spots on their sides.



    You can catch good numbers of browns on small lures and flies, but for the big ones it is best to use larger lures or streamers. Research by DNR biologists show that brown trout in the Chattahoochee grow rapidly after they become large enough to eat other fish. The big ones are usually found in deep holes near rocks or downed trees. Use 6-10 pound test monofilament on spinning gear or 3-5x tippet on fly rods.



    Anglers must possess a current Georgia fishing license to fish in public waters.  And, for trout fishing, you will also need a trout license.  Where can you get a license? Buy it online, find a list of retail license vendors at www.georgiawildlife.com/licenses-permits-passes or buy it by phone at 1-800-366-2661.



    By purchasing a license as well as fishing equipment and related items, you and your fellow anglers help fund sport fish restoration programs, thanks to the Sport Fish Restoration Act.  This Act allows funds accumulated from a federal excise tax on fishing equipment and related items to be directed to activities that benefit recreational anglers.  A portion of these funds is provided to the Georgia Department of Natural Resources based on several factors, including the number of paid sporting licenses.  Sport Fish funds make the following activities possible: managing sport fish populations, raising freshwater fish in hatcheries and stocking them in public waters, maintaining and operating public fishing areas and building boat ramps, and much more!



    Information about state-record fish, including an application and rules, can be found at www.georgiawildlife.com/Fishing/RecordProgram or in the current Sport Fishing Regulations Guidebook.



    ###





    Melissa Cummings
    Communications and Outreach Specialist

    Wildlife Resources Division


    Facebook • Twitter • Instagram
    Buy a hunting or fishing license today!
    —————————————————
    A division of the
    GEORGIA DEPARTMENT OF NATURAL RESOURCES


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 29, 2014)

That's awesome.  I actually hooked into one like that on the etowah in 1997.  Got it to the bank and it spit the hook.  It was a black Woolley booger.

I've landed a couple like that on the buffalo river in last chance Idaho, right below the dam.  However those aren't records there.


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Jul 29, 2014)

Wool hoo! It's certified! I wasn't trying to be a lump of coal guys, I was rooting for him. I've fished that stretch for over 30 years and I've seen some bigguns. My hat is off and the proper accolades are in order. Now he needs to join the forum and tell us all about it!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 30, 2014)

I hope he cleaned it and ate it......That would be some fine fish steaks!!!


----------



## 4bob4 (Jul 30, 2014)

That's an awesome catch.  GA's FB page said it's the second state record beaten (plus one matched) this year already.  Pretty cool.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 30, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I hope he cleaned it and ate it......That would be some fine fish steaks!!!



That's what I thought when I saw that pic   Many fine meals would come from a fish like that!


----------



## ebrauns23 (Jul 30, 2014)

thedudeabides said:


> For sure. I'm just saying I wouldn't worry too much about increased pressure.




There will be a lot of used trout fishing gear on Craigslist this time next year.


----------



## SkullWorks5456 (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe wrong, but wasn't the state record rainbow also caught around the HWY20 bridge?  That is a beast brown, and I have caught tons of trout from the island to the bridge, always see some studs in the trees near the bridge!!!


----------



## WinMag.300 (Jul 30, 2014)

Rainbow was from the Soque


----------



## skibum (Jul 30, 2014)

The state record for a rainbow trout is 17 lbs 8 oz from the Soque River by Mark Cochran on 5/7/2004.  Caught on private waters..


----------



## cooner83 (Jul 30, 2014)

WOW!! Congrats to the angler.


----------



## Fire Eater (Jul 31, 2014)

I have not fished that area in years but I am very familiar with that stretch from the Dam to 20...lots of deep water that holds big fish. Little fishing pressure unless you float...banks drop off sharply.

Bet that beast set up his lie just below the hatchery so that every net full of nine-inch rainbows found him with open jaws.

A word of warning: My dad and I nearly got messed up bad there years ago (before warning sirens)...when they pull the plug on Lanier, the water comes up fast and swift in that narrow area. We went over the _"Big Rock"_ under full release - people on the bank watched us in that canoe like we had lost out minds. Had we gone a little further to the right, we would have been pulled off of the downed trees the next day like bugs on a swimming pool drain. Be careful there!


----------



## Coenen (Jul 31, 2014)

Was talking to one of my non-fishing friends about this fish yesterday.  He had no idea trout got this size, and asked me what they eat to get this big.  My response, "Pretty much anything that gets too close".  

Had that same thought about her being set up close to the hatchery, bet she was slurping down those stockers like spaghetti.


----------



## edc82 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have fished the hooch for years....caught one rainbow at about 5lbs and everything else is your typical hooch trout.  Any idea how old a fish like this would be?


----------



## thedudeabides (Jul 31, 2014)

They have a life span of 10-13 years. Wouldn't surprise me if this one was that old.


----------

